# Inconsistencies in the Mummy Movies



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 7, 2010)

I have noticed a number of inconsistencies and discrepancies in the recent _Mummy_ movies. In the first movie, Imhotep was not able to command the mummified pharaoh's bodyguards because he did not command them in life. However, it was revealed that by reading from the _Golden Book of Amon-Ra,_ one could command them, as Johnahthan did. Later, in the second movie, when Imhotep was first revived, he summoned a number of bodyguards from a jar of sand and commanded them. How was he able to do that? He was never shown to have read from the _Book of Amon-Ra;_ he never even touched the book, in fact.

While I am on the subject of the _Book of Amon-Ra,_ it was mentioned only a single time in _The Mummy Returns,_ when the cultists excavated it, the _Book of the Dead,_ and Imhotep, but then never again. The _Book of the Dead_ remained significant throughout the second film, but the _Book of Amon-Ra_ was never seen or mentioned again. What happened to it?

Finally, the third inconsistency that I noticed was that when Imhotep was resurrected the _Book of the Dead_ and when the Dragon Emperor in the third film bathed in the spring of Shangri-La, they each gained incredible supernatural powers. However, when Evelyn was resurrected by the _Book of the Dead_ and Rick by the Spring of Shangri-La, neither of them had any supernatural powers; they were both still ordinary humans. What reason might there be for that?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 7, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have noticed a number of unusual occurrences in the recent _Mummy_ movies. In the first movie, Imhotep was not able to command the mummified pharaoh's bodyguards *because he did not command them in life. *However, it was revealed that by reading from the _Golden Book of Amon-Ra,_ one could command them, as Johnahthan did. Later, in the second movie, when Imhotep was first revived, he summoned a number of bodyguards from a jar of sand and commanded them. How was he able to do that? He was never shown to have read from the _Book of Amon-Ra;_ he never even touched the book, in fact.



He did command them. As soon as they came out he gave them instructions. Jonathan was able to command them by finishing the spell that allowed him to ressurect and control them; default, they obey Imhotep, probably because he's the most powerful mummy in the room. Imhotep is also a High Priest, which gives him authority in that area, and of course could mean that he knows many of these spells off by heart.  




> While I am on the subject of the _Book of Amon-Ra,_ it was mentioned only a single time in _The Mummy Returns,_ when the cultists excavated it, the _Book of the Dead,_ and Imhotep, but then never again. The _Book of the Dead_ remained significant throughout the second film, but the _Book of Amon-Ra_ was never seen or mentioned again. What happened to it?



That's not really an inconsistency; I assume the cultists just never found it. The whole area was buried after all, and they were lucky to find the Book of the Dead.



> Finally, the third inconsistency that I noticed was that when Imhotep was resurrected the _Book of the Dead_and when the Dragon Emperor in the third film bathed in the spring of Shangri-La, they each gained incredible supernatural powers. However, when Evelyn was resurrected by the _Book of the Dead_ and Rick by the Spring of Shangri-La, neither of them had any supernatural powers; they were both still ordinary humans. What reason might there be for that?



Imhotep gained powers from the type of mummification he was given; he was the only one to ever be given that method because if they ever returned they would have all these powers. The Dragon Emperor already possessed supernatural powers, taught to him by his mystics. And he was'nt ressurected, because he never actually died. He was just turned to stone.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 7, 2010)

Masamune1, your third answer makes sense, but for the second answer, the golden book was found; Meela Nais and Lock-Nah each place one of the books on a table, and the books are clearly shown, but only the black book has any significance after that.

For your first answer, are you absolutely certain about that? I am certain that when the mummies of the bodyguards appeared, Imhotep merely grinned wickedly, knowing that they would keep Rick occupied while he finished his ritual. It was only when Johnathan finished the inscription, and the bodyguards stopped, that Imhotep attempted to command them, and saw that he could not.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 7, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Masamune1, your third answer makes sense, but for the second answer, the golden book was found; Meela Nais and Lock-Nah each place one of the books on a table, and the books are clearly shown, but only the black book has any significance after that.



Well, have'nt seen that film in a while. In that case I think Imhotehp never really needed it- even in the first film, he probably only went after it in case it was used against him. It's still not really an inconsistency, if all that your saying is they never bring it up again.



> For your first answer, are you absolutely certain about that? I am certain that when the mummies of the bodyguards appeared, Imhotep merely grinned wickedly, knowing that they would keep Rick occupied while he finished his ritual. It was only when Johnathan finished the inscription, and the bodyguards stopped, that Imhotep attempted to command them, and saw that he could not.



He shouts a command at them in Egyptian (no subtitles, so we don't know what he said) after the grin. The fact he tried to command them later is further evidence of that.

It's crap quality but here is the scene:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCMY7mzezjw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 7, 2010)

The Mummy movies.

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## mootz (Aug 7, 2010)

thread title


LOL


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, there are inconsistencies in most movies if you look hard enough.


----------



## Cassius (Aug 7, 2010)

The whole series is an inconsistency.
But I get what your trying to say.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 7, 2010)

Stephen Sommers just has a really bad track record.  I mean... he was pretty much ejected from the editing room during postproduction on Rise of Cobra.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 7, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have noticed a number of inconsistencies and discrepancies in the *recent* _Mummy_ movies. In the first movie, Imhotep was not able to command the mummified pharaoh's bodyguards because he did not command them in life. However, it was revealed that by reading from the _Golden Book of Amon-Ra,_ one could command them, as Johnahthan did. Later, in the second movie, when Imhotep was first revived, he summoned a number of bodyguards from a jar of sand and commanded them. How was he able to do that? He was never shown to have read from the _Book of Amon-Ra;_ he never even touched the book, in fact.
> 
> While I am on the subject of the _Book of Amon-Ra,_ it was mentioned only a single time in _The Mummy Returns,_ when the cultists excavated it, the _Book of the Dead,_ and Imhotep, but then never again. The _Book of the Dead_ remained significant throughout the second film, but the _Book of Amon-Ra_ was never seen or mentioned again. What happened to it?
> 
> Finally, the third inconsistency that I noticed was that when Imhotep was resurrected the _Book of the Dead_ and when the Dragon Emperor in the third film bathed in the spring of Shangri-La, they each gained incredible supernatural powers. However, when Evelyn was resurrected by the _Book of the Dead_ and Rick by the Spring of Shangri-La, neither of them had any supernatural powers; they were both still ordinary humans. What reason might there be for that?


haha lol wat?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 8, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> haha lol wat?



What is so funny? They are recent, as the first _Mummy_ film was made in 1938, and the others several years apart after that.


----------

